# Aaaaaaaargh! 2WW! I'm going mad!!!



## surromum (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm only 5 days away from my OTD but today is the worst!  I've already done 2 HPTs last week and got BFN    I'm now telling myself that it was too early and am holding out until the date I have been set by the clinic.

I can't concentrate on anything, I'm full of PMA one minute and close to tears the next.

Heaven knows how you ladies do this more than once.  As a host surrogate for my best friend we have agreed to try more than once if this time doesn't work.

I'd never really considered the effect of this on people before  .  I had my twin girls when I was 20 so I was very lucky.  I have so much love and respect for you all and sincerely hope and pray that your journeys end with success and happiness - heaven knows you all deserve it!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Surromum

Can I just say that I think what you are doing for your best friend is fantastic  What a truly brilliant friend you are!!!

The 2ww is just horrendous! And for you it's both you and your friends and her DP that will be going nuts, so lots of hormones and emotions floating around!

Wishing you all the luck in the world for a successful tx honey, xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Tracy

Oh, PS - way to early for the peesticks!    
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi surromum

What a wonderful thing you're doing for your friend ...an amazingly selfless act









The 2ww is the very worst part I think....everything is so out of our control now & the side effects and symptoms from the drugs just add to all the confusion....it can drive even the sanest of us fruit loopy !!  

I know it's hard but try not to test again until OTD otherwise you're just adding unnecessary anxiety to what is already a stressful time.

Implantation happens around the time the embies are 5-12 days old and only once there is a good amount of HCG hormone released from the embie will a peestick detect it....and if you've got a late implanter that may not show up for a few days yet.

Give those peesticks to your DH to hide away, out of sight of temptation   

Try and keep yourself occupied and busy...easier said than done I understand but you want to take your mind off symptom watching !

Wishing you & your friends all the luck in the world     
Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## surromum (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank you Tracey and Natasha, I'm not buying any more and we're waiting until the OTD.  

I've been feeling a bit tearful the past 24 hours (must be the hormones as I never cry for myself, usually just at cheesy stuff on the telly!) and I just started to really consider what some of you guys on here go through time and again.

I feel very humbled that I've got such wonderful support on here from so many amazing ladies who have been through so much more than me.  We're also booked in for a fresh cycle in March so we have a plan B if the news isn't good.

I'm going to pull myself together now and do some (light) housework.  I'm babysitting later for another friend who had twin boys via IVF so that should show me that miracles do happen.  BTW - she had no symptoms at all during the 2WW and thought it had failed!!

I just wish I could wave a magic wand for all of us.


----------



## Fran74 (May 4, 2009)

Surromum  

You're amazing  

  Really hoping for a BFP for you and your friends. xx


----------



## surromum (Oct 29, 2009)

Fran74 said:


> Surromum
> 
> You're amazing
> 
> Really hoping for a BFP for you and your friends. xx


Thanks Fran! I'm looking forward to being pregnant again so it's not all one sided!!

If only we could have a crystal ball. Roll on the X Factor, that should take my mind off it for a few hours!!


----------



## surromum (Oct 29, 2009)

Well the 14dp3dt results are in, used 3 different tests and all  

So that's pretty conclusive.  We're booked in for another cycle in March where we'll be trying a fresh transfer so it's not over for them yet.  

My BFF and her DH took it very well, in fact he said "It's just like we've gone one goal down in a cup final, it's not over yet" which I thought was a lovely analogy.

Thanks you, thank you, thank you to you all for your support.  I'm going to pay up, become a member and stay on here to support you guys through your journeys too.

      

Good luck to all of you in the 2WW and looking forward to sharing in your good news over the coming months.
xxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

oh surromum  

So sad for you and your friends  ...although your friends DH seems like a positive kinda guy with that analogy   Sounds like you've already got the wheels in motion for your next cycle and I genuinely wish you lots of luck....I have absolute admiration for ladies like you  

Love n luck to you for the future  
Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Surromum

I am so sorry it didn't work out for you and your friends    

So good that you are all still willing to give it another go! March will come round before you know it! In the meantime, look after yourselves, and I hope you all have a fun filled Xmas, ready for the delights that wil come your way in the New Year    

Love and hugs
Tracy
x


----------



## surromum (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks guys!

We'll be fine I know.  I'm just so glad I found this site, full of genuine supportive and wonderful people!!

So I'l now be stalking the forums for a while, but I'll probably go back on the meds in January so only a few weeks to go!!

Lots of love and thanks again

Over and Out!


----------

